# Most Seductive women type



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sensational said:


> I actually have a name for it lol.
> 
> A long time guy friend of our group is ISFP, he casts spells with his eyes. I told him one night to get his voodoo casanova eyes away from me.
> 
> ISFPs have this sensitive & mystic personification, mix that with voodoo eye. They always look like innocent but like they hold onto the entire universes pain.


Oh I see cool. I also get compliments about my eyes from women as well. I went to a silent speed dating event where you eye gaze the opposite sex. They mention it's relaxing to look at my eyes.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

@Sensational

I think like someone else mentioned on this thread, ENFP and ESTP women are the most likely to be con artists lmao.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

How did ISTP women *not* win this poll by a lanslide??

Come on guys! She's zero emotional and straight forward, none of that _''You should know why I'm angry...''_ crap. She's fun, spontaneous and places a lot of importance on her looks. Zero complaints when you do outdoor activities. If anything, she'll probably tell you to keep up. Probably shares your interest for cars and sports and most of all....sex. What's not to love???


My only theory is that there are too many INFx angel males here and they would be scared shitless by an ISTP girl.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Stevester said:


> My only theory is that there are too many INFx angel males here and they would be scared shitless by an ISTP girl.


Here's another theory. There are people with different opinions and preferences. Who knew right? :wink:


----------



## Carla Rose (Feb 28, 2013)

JaguarPap said:


> ENFJ.
> 
> They are also evil.


Seriously? D: Not sure if a joke or not... <.< I wouldn't entirely disagree...


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

ENTP women seem like a turn on,especially if their attractive.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

Me: "It's probably ESFPs." *looks at poll* "Oh. Never mind." *leaves immediately to avoid accidentally seducing someone*


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

I think this largely depends on what type the victim is, since each type has his own preference and "kinks".
From personal experience, I found INTJ and ISFJ girls to be pretty seductive. Even as I am a passive type when it comes to romance, and prefer the other person to take the first step, this really isn't necessary for seduction to work. Passive types are good at leading you on, enchanting you, quietly torturing you.
Imo it's entirely based on preference.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

It's esfp.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

sylvirfoxx said:


> Me: "It's probably ESFPs." *looks at poll* "Oh. Never mind." *leaves immediately to avoid accidentally seducing someone*


IKR? 

That said, this is funny to me. I feel like I accidentally "seduce" people a lot. I really think this is because I am genuinely interested in people. I want to get into their minds and understand them. I want to hear their stories and have them feel understood. I like having deep connection with strangers. I think it ends up making people feel closer to me than they are. Or mistake it as romantic interest in them. 

I do this thing where I'll be silent and listening, looking at someone intently while they tell me about themselves. I'm genuinely interested in them - just not romantically or sexually. I mirror their behavior somewhat. I'll lean forward. I want to make sure they know I'm listening. 

I think... people mistake this for "she's into me".


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The most attractive types. 

In my own experience i have this esfp friend, she's very attractive and have high sex appeal. She's very friendly too. So there. For me she's the most attractive person I'd met. She's esfp.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Jewl said:


> IKR?
> 
> That said, this is funny to me. I feel like I accidentally "seduce" people a lot. I really think this is because I am genuinely interested in people. I want to get into their minds and understand them. I want to hear their stories and have them feel understood. I like having deep connection with strangers. I think it ends up making people feel closer to me than they are. Or mistake it as romantic interest in them.
> 
> ...


We like to get to 'know' people and we are genuine about it. I like the fact that we like to be engaged and bond with someone.
Take me out to public and I can strike up a conversation with a stranger easily making it feel like we've been friends for a long time.

It doesn't matter if it's seductive or not. I like that trait about us.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Everyone knows it's those sexy mofos, the ISTJs :crazy:


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Sensational said:


> I actually have a name for it lol.
> 
> A long time guy friend of our group is ISFP, he casts spells with his eyes. I told him one night to get his voodoo casanova eyes away from me.
> 
> ISFPs have this sensitive & mystic personification, mix that with voodoo eye. They always look like innocent but like they hold onto the entire universes pain.


Oh the last guy I went out with was ISFP, as I can guess, and EXACTLY like that: those soulful, shining eyes that ooze emotion and you never forget. That's why I still daydream about him despite our not so functional time toghether.


----------

